# READ BEFORE POSTING COMMENTS!!!



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay, this has been worse as the weeks have gone, lately. I could be nice about this, but sorry, it seems no one else has....so:

1. ANY member who make any derogatory comments towards another members rides will have their posts DELETED. PERIOD. If you can make a decent post, DON'T.

2. Foul language is made for OT, NOT THE MEMBER RIDES SECTION. Do so and you'll get rep points taken away.

3. If you don't want constructive criticism, OR can't handle constructive criticism from other members, DON'T POST PICTURES OF YOUR RIDE. 
btw - there is a difference between constructive criticism and saying "that's ugly" or "teh is the suck". GROW UP and talk like an adult.

4. NO "RICE" comments.

This doesn't mean you can't comment on other's rides, just watch HOW you state things. Like...."that's not my style" or "I would have done it this way" instead of "that sh*t sucks" or "hey, what's do JDM about that". It may not be YOUR style, but obviously SOMEONE likes it.


Gimp


----------

